# Grave Danger!!



## MG TF 135 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok so the title is bad, so sue me... Saw this while walking today and had a good laugh.


----------



## DepthAfield (Sep 14, 2006)

Yikes!  Great find!!


----------



## mykill (Sep 15, 2006)

ahah that actually made me laugh 
wow thats great


----------



## Alison (Sep 15, 2006)

Very well spotted :thumbsup:


----------



## inshaala (Sep 19, 2006)

oh dear... amusing (tho i feel bad for chuckling at it)


----------



## mystic74 (Sep 28, 2006)

I didnt know they had those kind of signs... cool


----------

